
Ask HN: Who is hiring high schoolers? - chaosagent
Most companies don&#x27;t really consider hiring high schoolers as interns, making it hard for us to get real world experience in a company at this age. Who is?
======
saluki
Pick out some local companies you would be interested in working as an intern
at? Stop by see if you can get a tour, make connections, inquire if they have
an internship program.

Most fun/tech companies love helping kids. We coach a lego robotics team and
have gotten lots of tours, demos and even a meeting space for our team at a
local startup.

All by calling, stopping by, following up and asking politely.

An internship would be a little different, but if you get to know people at a
company it makes it much easier.

~~~
whichdan
As an extension of that, make sure you figure out your pitch!

\- What have you learned on your own?

\- What excites / interests you?

\- What do you hope to learn?

\- Why is [company] the right fit for you?

\- What does success look like at the end of your internship?

\- How much time can you commit to an internship?

\- What sort of compensation, if any, do you need?

~~~
chaosagent
Thanks! (to you and GP) I've been putting off actually calling companies for a
while now; I'll definitely try it soon.

------
tropo
It's not just about school. Age 18 is a magic number in our law. Without that,
a contract with you is pretty sketchy. Being under 18 also limits your hours,
work environment, job duties, and so on.

Businesses that typically employ under-18 people are prepared to deal with all
that. Other places don't want the bother and the risk, even if there wouldn't
actually be any trouble.

------
rman666
What are your skillz? Please tell us you are already have some programming
chops :-)

~~~
chaosagent
I'm currently pretty familiar with webapp backend development with Python,
Flask, and a bunch of its plugins (SQLA, WTF, Jinja, etc) and Python in
general. I'm also exploring Rust and am beginning to feel comfortable in it. I
have experience with all sorts of miscellaneous stuff, but these two are the
ones I'm most involved in at the moment.

I'm currently working on a CMS-ish style scheduling platform for CTF
competitions, an ptrace-based application sandbox in Rust, an online judge
system (like a programming assignment grader), and an IRC server in Rust with
Tokio and futures.

I have a good amount of experience with cybersecurity and algorithms and data
structures too despite a lack of formal education in them ;)

Website (just some links): [http://chaosagent.io](http://chaosagent.io) CV:
[http://chaosagent.io/resume.pdf](http://chaosagent.io/resume.pdf)

